# What's your BMI?



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 7, 2015)

Just curious. This is not supposed to mean anything. I'm just wondering about the overall of this site.

For those who don't know, and want to:
BMI calculator for adults
BMI calculator that takes age and sex into the equation
BMI calculator for kids


----------



## crystalmilktea (Oct 7, 2015)

Usually when I calculate it using online sites they tell me I'm underweight. I don't believe it, and my doctor has never mentioned BMI or anything regarding my weight being unhealthy. I don't think BMI is a good indicator because it can really depend on genetics and body type.


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2015)

crystalmilktea said:


> Usually when I calculate it using online sites they tell me I'm underweight. I don't believe it, and my doctor has never mentioned BMI or anything regarding my weight being unhealthy. I don't think BMI is a good indicator because it can really depend on genetics and body type.



I would have to agree-since I'm taller then most it doesn't like it for me


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 7, 2015)

Not these threads again... 

Tbh I don't care about mine, as long as you are healthy and don't have problems it should be fine. Obviously some people may or may not need help keep their weight but this system is too much random to be trusted.

@crystalmilktea yes.. bodytypes and how much fat and stuff are individual


----------



## Acruoxil (Oct 7, 2015)

I calculated mine from the local country site and I have a perfectly normal weight. That's a good thing.


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 7, 2015)

Apparently I'm a 2 0.0
Is that bad


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> I would have to agree-since I'm taller then most it doesn't like it for me


You realize height is a part of the formula, correct?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Moko said:


> Not these threads again...
> 
> Tbh I don't care about mine, as long as you are healthy and don't have problems it should be fine. Obviously some people may or may not need help keep their weight but this system is too much random to be trusted.
> 
> @crystalmilktea yes.. bodytypes and how much fat and stuff are individual


How is it random?


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2015)

hariolari said:


> You realize height is a part of the formula, correct?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> How is it random?



yeah, but age takes a part in a lot of cases and mine just messes up in general also bcause of my body shape-its kinda like an inverted triangle in some sorts and it goes wierd on me


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> yeah, but age takes a part in a lot of cases and mine just messes up in general also bcause of my body shape-its kinda like an inverted triangle in some sorts and it goes wierd on me


They have calculators with age as a factor. Really, age just adds a wider range of normal, on both ends.

Body shape isn't much of a factor, expect in cases where fat is stored mostly around the midsection. That actually makes a lower threshold for normal BMI.

BMI is an indicator, not a tell all. It's not supposed to be taken so seriously, just as a general idea.


----------



## pastellrain (Oct 7, 2015)

OVER NINE THOUSAAAAND


----------



## Titi (Oct 7, 2015)

According to the first website I found, 10.7? 
That doesn't make sense. 110 pounds for 5.25 feet is hardly underweight. 
I don't look underweight and my doctor has never told me that I was.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 7, 2015)

Idk so I picked fat lol


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

I don't know how accurate websites are, but I'm normal apparently.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 7, 2015)

Titi said:


> According to the first website I found, 10.7?
> That doesn't make sense. 110 pounds for 5.25 feet is hardly underweight.
> I don't look underweight and my doctor has never told me that I was.


It's about 20.1. You're normal. Not sure what calculator you used, but it's way off. So no worries.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 7, 2015)

I have no idea what mine is. I'd rather not know - I'm worried finding out what it is and panicking if it says that I'm overweight or something.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 7, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Idk so I picked fat lol


Lots of online calculators if you are wondering. Here is one for children.


----------



## Titi (Oct 7, 2015)

hariolari said:


> It's about 20.1. You're normal. Not sure what calculator you used, but it's way off. So no worries.



Oh good. I mean, I knew I was normal, I was just thinking that this bmi thing is bullpoop.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Lots of online calculators if you are wondering. Here is one for children.



Using this, I got 23.5 when the one I used gave me 24.0. So I guess it's safe to assume I'm normal.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Oct 7, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Lots of online calculators if you are wondering. Here is one for children.



Thanks
I shoulda took my massive coat off cause I got 87 and that's overweight lol but I'm lazy. I don't care. I'm 5,9 and have size 12 feet so I like being big.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 7, 2015)

Slammint said:


> Thanks
> I shoulda took my massive coat off cause I got 87 and that's overweight lol but I'm lazy. I don't care. I'm 5,9 and have size 12 feet so I like being big.


Um, 87 would be dead. I don't think that's right. Lol.


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2015)

hariolari said:


> They have calculators with age as a factor. Really, age just adds a wider range of normal, on both ends.
> 
> Body shape isn't much of a factor, expect in cases where fat is stored mostly around the midsection. That actually makes a lower threshold for normal BMI.
> 
> BMI is an indicator, not a tell all. It's not supposed to be taken so seriously, just as a general idea.



my waist is the widest part q.q


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> my waist is the widest part q.q


Sorry. It sucks how some of us are built. I got high hips so my lower stomach is aways my biggest part. We've all got our crosses to bare, sadly.


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Sorry. It sucks how some of us are built. I got high hips so my lower stomach is aways my biggest part. We've all got our crosses to bare, sadly.



my legs are really thin and the rest of me is thin but i just have freaking waist chub q.q


----------



## Sansa (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm just barely underweight.  18.5.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 7, 2015)

The last time I checked was a few months ago so I'm sure I've either gained/lost pounds since then but back then, I was 19.5.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> my legs are really thin and the rest of me is thin but i just have freaking waist chub q.q


My legs are thin and long and my collar bones poke out like crazy, but my lower belly is soft and never flat. I feel you.


----------



## himeki (Oct 7, 2015)

hariolari said:


> My legs are thin and long and my collar bones poke out like crazy, but my lower belly is soft and never flat. I feel you.



its not fair lmao. my sister has an even body since thats her shape and its like GOD DAMN I HAVE THIS CHUB AND UR ALMOST A RAKE


TBH, despite it affecting my ability to wear cute waisted dresses, my weight feels fine to me, I'm not getting pudgier, so honestly I'm not worried c:


----------



## Mariah (Oct 7, 2015)

****, I think when I got weighed at the clinic, they said I was a 13. I think I need at least a 15 to be admitted into a program.


----------



## rubyy (Oct 7, 2015)

19.8 

5'5
119 pounds


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 7, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> its not fair lmao. my sister has an even body since thats her shape and its like GOD DAMN I HAVE THIS CHUB AND UR ALMOST A RAKE
> 
> 
> TBH, despite it affecting my ability to wear cute waisted dresses, my weight feels fine to me, I'm not getting pudgier, so honestly I'm not worried c:


I'm pretty curvy in general so it works out well. Just no empire waistlines for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> ****, I think when I got weighed at the clinic, they said I was a 13. I think I need at least a 15 to be admitted into a program.


Program for?


----------



## Chocofruit (Oct 7, 2015)

My BMI is 20,47, I'm a 16 (Turning 17, the 5th of January) year old guy. I was considered Really underwheight for a time, not Anorexic, so this is good for me!


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm 16 and around 6 foot 1 in., so it told me 17.15. I guess I'm on the low spectrum of healthy weight according to the site I used.


----------



## Javocado (Oct 7, 2015)

It's been about 21.5 since I was a sophomore in high school and it still is haha.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 7, 2015)

Mine is 16.1 oops

Just kidding, I didn't know I could put half inches in for height.
Mine is 15.9


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Oct 7, 2015)

I have a bmi of 35. I know that's seriously obese, but I have a reason for this. (Not going to explain). I'm currently dieting because I don't want to be who I am anymore.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

15.4 LOL

but its not bc i dont eat (i do eat properly) it just runs in my dad's side of the family.
(i did the one that takes ur age and gender into account)


----------



## graceroxx (Oct 7, 2015)

I got 17.9. According to this site that's a healthy BMI for me though.


----------



## Trundle (Oct 7, 2015)

17.43 which is underweight for 5'11". I'm sure my metabolism will slow down pretty soon here. I definitely don't eat healthy.


----------



## ams (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm usually right in the middle of the healthy zone - 22/23. I haven't weighed myself in a long time though. I find that bmi is a pretty good indicator unless you're a bodybuilder or something.


----------



## Yuni (Oct 7, 2015)

16.82 

I'd love to gain weight, but the only way I've ever gained weight is through starvation.


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 7, 2015)

My BMI is 25.8 which is overwieght. 

BMI Calculators are not really reliable in my case. Muscle plays a big factor in my weight. BMI Calculators can not measure muscle.


----------



## Esphas (Oct 7, 2015)

3skulls said:


> My BMI is 25.8 which is overwieght.
> 
> BMI Calculators are not really reliable in my case. Muscle plays a big factor in my weight. BMI Calculators can not measure muscle.



calm down fatso -______________-


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

omg rude af x


----------



## Llust (Oct 7, 2015)

my bmi is 18.4, right below whats considered underweight. i'd like to disagree with being underweight, but ive never seen a doctor about it >< imo im not even that skinny but ive been working out daily for the past three years or so and eating healthy - a majority of my weight is most likely just muscle that got counted as fat


----------



## Esphas (Oct 7, 2015)

piichinu said:


> omg rude af x



um shut up lol uwu


----------



## 3skulls (Oct 7, 2015)

I was not complaining lol. Thanks for the negativity though I appreciate it.


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 7, 2015)

u w u said:


> calm down fatso -______________-



10/10 flawless dismount


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

u w u said:


> um shut up lol uwu



fight me in sled racing -_-


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 7, 2015)

piichinu said:


> fight me in sled racing -_-



obvs u would win because you pay people to push you downhill


----------



## Esphas (Oct 7, 2015)

piichinu said:


> fight me in sled racing -_-



not until you go on a diet -_-



Kanapachi said:


> obvs u would win because you pay people to push you downhill



her weight helps her slide down faster -________________-


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

u w u said:


> not until you go on a diet -_-
> 
> 
> 
> her weight helps her slide down faster -________________-



actually the heavier you are the slower you sled because you sink into the snow instead of staying on the surface -_-


----------



## Damniel (Oct 7, 2015)

BMI calculators are similar to that of Google translate, it's not the most reliable. There's a lot more to take into account(muscle,water weight,etc), so I would get a more accurate on from a doctor.

My doctor said my BMI is 23.5 which is okay but I've been starting to lose more weight so there's that.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 7, 2015)

My BMI is around 20.4 at 5'4 and 119 pounds. Most of my weight is in my legs because I have to hold lunges in stances for my martial arts class.


----------



## riummi (Oct 7, 2015)

i always have a low BMI =u= but i think im kinda normal lol


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 7, 2015)

Yuni said:


> 16.82
> 
> I'd love to gain weight, but the only way I've ever gained weight is through starvation.


What.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

hariolari said:


> What.



Yes, as backwards as it sounds, it is possible.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 7, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Yes, as backwards as it sounds, it is possible.


Um, no. That's not how thermodynamics works. Or else the entire third world would be fat.


----------



## morifarty (Oct 7, 2015)

hariolari said:


> What.



I'm not a nutritionist, but when people starve themselves in an attempt to lose weight, they end up gaining weight because your body will go into "starvation mode" and will begin storing all carbohydrates as fat. After a while, however, your body will begin to consume itself and you'll lose weight in the long run, but in the early stages you do tend to gain a few pounds.


----------



## Albuns (Oct 7, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Um, no. That's not how thermodynamics works. Or else the entire third world would be fat.



Well, somehow not eating does contribute to weight gain. It has happened to me before, albeit I only gained a few pounds.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 7, 2015)

morifarty said:


> I'm not a nutritionist, but when people starve themselves in an attempt to lose weight, they end up gaining weight because your body will go into "starvation mode" and will begin storing all carbohydrates as fat. After a while, however, your body will begin to consume itself and you'll lose weight in the long run, but in the early stages you do tend to gain a few pounds.



yep this is pretty much it thats why ppl recovering from anorexia and bulimia actually lose weight when they start a proper diet again

you also lose weight in muscle when you starve yourself so that contributes to why you might gain weight after eating properly again


----------



## Kanapachi (Oct 7, 2015)

thats the profit $$$


----------



## Yuni (Oct 7, 2015)

I was depressed and ate only one meal a day for the duration of 6 months or so. I gained 6kgs. 
I started drinking and eating regularly again and lost it all again within 5 days. 

I could eat three whole crabs or something and end up losing 1.2kg.

It's really frustrating when people tell me I should gain weight.


----------



## riummi (Oct 7, 2015)

16.8~17 : took all of em


----------



## Princess (Oct 7, 2015)

My BMI is 5 trillion


----------



## AS176 (Oct 7, 2015)

21
Seriously!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 7, 2015)

Underweight.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 7, 2015)

it's 23 but my body fat is 11% which means I have a sexy beach body


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 7, 2015)

Mine is 17.7


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 7, 2015)

morifarty said:


> I'm not a nutritionist, but when people starve themselves in an attempt to lose weight, they end up gaining weight because your body will go into "starvation mode" and will begin storing all carbohydrates as fat. After a while, however, your body will begin to consume itself and you'll lose weight in the long run, but in the early stages you do tend to gain a few pounds.





Alby-Kun said:


> Well, somehow not eating does contribute to weight gain. It has happened to me before, albeit I only gained a few pounds.





piichinu said:


> yep this is pretty much it thats why ppl recovering from anorexia and bulimia actually lose weight when they start a proper diet again
> 
> you also lose weight in muscle when you starve yourself so that contributes to why you might gain weight after eating properly again


I'm dying. Oh my God. That's just not how it works at all.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Princess said:


> My BMI is 5 trillion


The struggle of obese ants.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 7, 2015)

please tell me the thing where you starve yourself makes you gain weight thing isnt true


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Oct 7, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> please tell me the thing where you starve yourself makes you gain weight thing isnt true



well if you eat nothing at all or barely anything then yes, your metabolism will slow down for a bit. If you want to lose weight eat less carbs and more protein and fiber when you do eat carbs. Cause not eating any carbs at all is also bad


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 7, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> please tell me the thing where you starve yourself makes you gain weight thing isnt true


It's a dumb myth people made up to feel better about their secret eating.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 8, 2015)

MORBID! I've always loved being morbid!


----------



## cinny (Oct 8, 2015)

22, I was 30 for two years before I changed how I ate & moved SO much more.. 
just happy to make progress.


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

hariolari said:


> It's a dumb myth people made up to feel better about their secret eating.



Secret eating? I'm 94 pounds and 5'5

??


----------



## meo (Oct 8, 2015)

17.23

Im slight underweight.
I'm actually doing the best I ever have right now since getting to 110 lbs. I usually fluctuate from 105-110. So hopefully I can keep it there. I really want to donate blood to find out my blood type but they told me they wanted me to be at least 112.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 8, 2015)

piichinu said:


> Secret eating? I'm 94 pounds and 5'5
> 
> ??


Good for you?

It's a myth. There's a lot proving how wrong "starvation mode" is. It was made up by larger people on diets. The point is, it's impossible to gain weight on a very low calorie diet. Regardless of carbs. The only way you would gain weight is by eating more, and a ton of evidence shows we severely underreport how much we eat.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cinny said:


> 22, I was 30 for two years before I changed how I ate & moved SO much more..
> just happy to make progress.


Congrats! It's amazing you took those steps!


----------



## hemming1996 (Oct 8, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Good for you?
> 
> It's a myth. There's a lot proving how wrong "starvation mode" is. It was made up by larger people on diets. The point is, it's impossible to gain weight on a very low calorie diet. Regardless of carbs. The only way you would gain weight is by eating more, and a ton of evidence shows we severely underreport how much we eat.



I don't understand how anyone could believe it. How could you possibly gain weight on a low calorie diet.
There are fat people who underestimate their calorie intake and blame it on 'muh genetics' 
There are skinny people who overestimate their calorie intake, and therefore making FAs question how 'you can believe a skinny person is eating a lot but stays skinny, but you can't believe how I eat so little and gain weight!'


----------



## piichinu (Oct 8, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> I don't understand how anyone could believe it. How could you possibly gain weight on a low calorie diet.
> There are fat people who underestimate their calorie intake and blame it on 'muh genetics'
> There are skinny people who overestimate their calorie intake, and therefore making FAs question how 'you can believe a skinny person is eating a lot but stays skinny, but you can't believe how I eat so little and gain weight!'



lol but i never said its from low calorie diets (idk about the others)

im saying after you starve yourself (severe cases like anorexia) and then start eating again you usually tend to lose weight. and you can lose weight while eating a lot, it depends on what youre eating. you can lose muscle mass. 
its super common look it up


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 8, 2015)

Okay, I'm sorry but BMI is unreliable as sht. 
I'm glad that most people are able to judge if they're are healthy considering weight, nutrition, excercise, ect, themselves without using any system that's so unrealistic as this one and not conclude that they're healthy based on the results such a test gives them.


----------



## morifarty (Oct 8, 2015)

hariolari said:


> I'm dying. Oh my God. That's just not how it works at all.



I'm dying. Oh my God. That's actually how it works for some people.

There's actual science behind the "starvation mode" phenomenon. It's called adaptive thermogenesis and it's accepted within the scientific and medical field. Check out this actual article about adaptive thermogenesis that is listed in the US National Library of Medicine. 

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3673773/


----------



## iamnothyper (Oct 8, 2015)

generally females have higher bmi. but i should lose some fat lols

also, starvation works because its a simple calories/calories out situation. eventually, your body will burn fat cause it has no nutrients from food to fuel itself. sure, you'll get skinnier (if you don't binge) but you'll be hella unhealthy.


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 8, 2015)

180 cm/5'11''
75 kg/160 ibs
23.15/23.32 bmi


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 8, 2015)

piichinu said:


> lol but i never said its from low calorie diets (idk about the others)
> 
> im saying after you starve yourself (severe cases like anorexia) and then start eating again you usually tend to lose weight. and you can lose weight while eating a lot, it depends on what youre eating. you can lose muscle mass.
> its super common look it up


No, that's not how it works. You're mixing up referring syndrome and muscular atrophy. People who were starving have to be slowly introduced food. But it's not the same as losing weight from starving. Muscular atrophy occurs when you have used up all your body's fat stores. You need a very, very low body fat percentage.

- - - Post Merge - - -



morifarty said:


> I'm dying. Oh my God. That's actually how it works for some people.
> 
> There's actual science behind the "starvation mode" phenomenon. It's called adaptive thermogenesis and it's accepted within the scientific and medical field. Check out this actual article about adaptive thermogenesis that is listed in the US National Library of Medicine.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3673773/


AT is extremely contested and lacks a clear definition. In fact, the presence of AT in humans, especially those obese, was very small to none at all.


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 8, 2015)

I have arfid so my bmi is lower than normal but im trying to improve on it


----------



## Nightmares (Oct 8, 2015)

I heard from multiple websites and from school that under 3 is underweight for children 
Not sure how much it differs for adults >.<


----------



## hemming1996 (Oct 9, 2015)

morifarty said:


> I'm dying. Oh my God. That's actually how it works for some people.
> 
> There's actual science behind the "starvation mode" phenomenon. It's called adaptive thermogenesis and it's accepted within the scientific and medical field. Check out this actual article about adaptive thermogenesis that is listed in the US National Library of Medicine.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3673773/



And there's plenty of research which shows that at no point does the body stop burning body fat during fasting/low calorie diets. You should only worry about starvation mode if you have 5% body fat or less, which is typical in bodybuilders. If you have body fat to burn, you will burn it.
And slow metabolism is an excuse too.Your metabolism will only slow down after several weeks or months of maintaining less than 50% of your required caloric intake but, only by 10% at the most.


----------



## asuka (Oct 9, 2015)

17.1


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 10, 2015)

I'm at 21.9. Normal weight ^.^


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 10, 2015)

I am very fat but my BMI is 23.


----------



## doveling (Oct 10, 2015)

bmi is 20 @ 1.62m tall & 51kg


----------



## morifarty (Oct 10, 2015)

hariolari said:


> No, that's not how it works. You're mixing up referring syndrome and muscular atrophy. People who were starving have to be slowly introduced food. But it's not the same as losing weight from starving. Muscular atrophy occurs when you have used up all your body's fat stores. You need a very, very low body fat percentage.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> AT is extremely contested and lacks a clear definition. In fact, the presence of AT in humans, especially those obese, was very small to none at all.



I'm not talking solely about obese people- I'm talking primarily about people with average body-types, to be perfectly honest. One of my closest friends suffered from bulimia and anorexia for a short period of time, where she not only starved herself, but purged as well. Initially she lost weight, but after that she remained at a constant weight, even with the purging, starving, and constant exercising. She went to see a nutritionist (to lose weight healthily. She's of average weight but she had enough body fat that she still wanted to burn it off in a healthy way) and the nutritionist had her increase her calorie intake, because at the time her body was conserving every calorie it could spare. It was only through increasing her calorie intake from somewhere around 1000 calories to 2000 calories that she was able to begin losing weight healthily. I'm pretty sure if a practicing professional urges someone to increase their calorie intake in order to lose weight, they know what they're talking about.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 10, 2015)

morifarty said:


> I'm not talking solely about obese people- I'm talking primarily about people with average body-types, to be perfectly honest. One of my closest friends suffered from bulimia and anorexia for a short period of time, where she not only starved herself, but purged as well. Initially she lost weight, but after that she remained at a constant weight, even with the purging, starving, and constant exercising. She went to see a nutritionist (to lose weight healthily. She's of average weight but she had enough body fat that she still wanted to burn it off in a healthy way) and the nutritionist had her increase her calorie intake, because at the time her body was conserving every calorie it could spare. It was only through increasing her calorie intake from somewhere around 1000 calories to 2000 calories that she was able to begin losing weight healthily. I'm pretty sure if a practicing professional urges someone to increase their calorie intake in order to lose weight, they know what they're talking about.


The evidence in average people is little to none. AT isn't realistic. There is no way to maintain a low calorie diet. Your body cannot let itself subsist on too little calories. It requires too many calories to just function.

Was your friend anorexic or bulimic? Those are two different eating disorders, and you can never be both. She cannot have suffered from both at once. There is a b/p subtype of anorexia, but anorexia has a weight requirement. Most bulimics are actually normal weight to overweight. Purging doesn't actually get rid of calories like me think. Most people who purge also binge, so your friend was probably consuming a lot of calories and that's why she wasn't losing weight.


----------



## morifarty (Oct 10, 2015)

hariolari said:


> The evidence in average people is little to none. AT isn't realistic. There is no way to maintain a low calorie diet. Your body cannot let itself subsist on too little calories. It requires too many calories to just function.
> 
> Was your friend anorexic or bulimic? Those are two different eating disorders, and you can never be both. She cannot have suffered from both at once. There is a b/p subtype of anorexia, but anorexia has a weight requirement. Most bulimics are actually normal weight to overweight. Purging doesn't actually get rid of calories like me think. Most people who purge also binge, so your friend was probably consuming a lot of calories and that's why she wasn't losing weight.



She started out as bulimic, which eventually evolved into anorexia nervosa. She was average weight to begin with, but even with calorie restriction and purging (she didn't binge. She would purge after a normal meal with her parents) she didn't lose much weight other than around 10-15 pounds of body fat in the very beginning. And purging "doesn't actually get rid of the calories"? Do you know how the human body works? If you remove the food before it can be digested, your body will gain none of its nutritional value. The only exception I can see to this is heavily-processed foods made of bleached white flour and sugar. Even then, the food is not broken down within seconds. I'd estimate 15-30 minutes, which is well within the time most people purge after eating.

I'm not a nutritionist, and I think it's safe to say you aren't either. I, on the other hand, am not going to question the judgement and the knowledge of someone who deals with this kind of thing for a living. If nutritionists and medical associations consider it to be something to take into consideration when choosing a weight-loss diet, I think it's safe to assume that they have a reason for assuming that. If you look up "calorie restriction and still gaining weight", there are hundreds if not THOUSANDS of people who are confused as to why they are gaining weight even with calorie restriction. While it's safe to assume that several of these people are just compulsive eaters and aren't actually restricting their calories, the sheer magnitude of people who struggle with this SCREAMS causation, not just correlation.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 10, 2015)

morifarty said:


> She started out as bulimic, which eventually evolved into anorexia nervosa. She was average weight to begin with, but even with calorie restriction and purging (she didn't binge. She would purge after a normal meal with her parents) she didn't lose much weight other than around 10-15 pounds of body fat in the very beginning. And purging "doesn't actually get rid of the calories"? Do you know how the human body works? If you remove the food before it can be digested, your body will gain none of its nutritional value. The only exception I can see to this is heavily-processed foods made of bleached white flour and sugar. Even then, the food is not broken down within seconds. I'd estimate 15-30 minutes, which is well within the time most people purge after eating.
> 
> I'm not a nutritionist, and I think it's safe to say you aren't either. I, on the other hand, am not going to question the judgement and the knowledge of someone who deals with this kind of thing for a living. If nutritionists and medical associations consider it to be something to take into consideration when choosing a weight-loss diet, I think it's safe to assume that they have a reason for assuming that. If you look up "calorie restriction and still gaining weight", there are hundreds if not THOUSANDS of people who are confused as to why they are gaining weight even with calorie restriction. While it's safe to assume that several of these people are just compulsive eaters and aren't actually restricting their calories, the sheer magnitude of people who struggle with this SCREAMS causation, not just correlation.


No, no, no. Bulimia does not evolve into anorexia. That's such a terrible thing people say. They are _seperate_. People always see anorexia as the be all, end all of eating disorders. By saying other eating disorder evolve into it, you discount other eating disorders. They may all be linked, but they do not evolve.

Purging does not get rid of all the calories. That is how the human body works. Some of the food has already been digested. Purging does not negate _all_ the calories before eating. While calories do get purged, some remain. It's just how purging works. Even stomach pumping is not foolproof. Processed or not. The fact you being processed food into this kind of proves how little you understand.

Weight loss is slow. You don't start restricting and pounds melt off. It takes years of restricting for most people to reach an extremely low body weight. It's a slow process. Losing 12 pounds in one month is a lot. That's about 3 pounds a week. Anorexia is a lot of long term effort.

You can also easily Google "starvation mode myth" and find thousands of medical professional and other scientists' answers. It's a pretty well known myth, but still that, a myth. You can also look up studies on calorie reporting. Even nutritionists underreport according to these studies. It's pretty obvious why people think they are not eating enough and still not losing weight. There's more compelling evidence to the contrary than their is to prove. That's going to lead me, and I am not a nutritionist, to believe that there is no starvation mode.


----------



## morifarty (Oct 10, 2015)

hariolari said:


> No, no, no. Bulimia does not evolve into anorexia. That's such a terrible thing people say. They are _seperate_. People always see anorexia as the be all, end all of eating disorders. By saying other eating disorder evolve into it, you discount other eating disorders. They may all be linked, but they do not evolve.
> 
> Purging does not get rid of all the calories. That is how the human body works. Some of the food has already been digested. Purging does not negate _all_ the calories before eating. While calories do get purged, some remain. It's just how purging works. Even stomach pumping is not foolproof. Processed or not. The fact you being processed food into this kind of proves how little you understand.
> 
> ...



She has been diagnosed with both disorders at separate points in her life. It started as bulimia, and she ended as an anorexic. Whatever termonology you'd like to use, her subconscious twisted her self-hatred from one point to another which caused the shift in her disorder. "Evolve" isn't an insensitive word, and I'm not saying that those are the only two eating disorders that exist. And the way you're saying that there are certain "requirements" for being anorexic is complete BS. You don't have to look like a skeleton to have anorexia. Anorexia is GENERALLY characterized by abnormally low body weight, but that's after years and years of suffering. My friend sought treatment after roughly a year.

You're right, purging doesn't get rid of every single calorie. But it gets rid of just about everything. In order for food to be converted into energy for your body, the food must first be converted into glucose before your body can do anything with it. (If it's a carbohydrate, anyways. And those are what are digested the fastest.) Turning complex starches and sugars into a more simple sugar takes time- and if your body gets rid of the food before it can be converted into glucose, then your body won't use it as a source of energy or fat. And even if your body DOES convert the food to glucose, it still needs to be absorbed by your small intestine in order for it to get into your bloodstream. So if your food doesn't make it to your small intestine in the form of glucose (or your stomach, in some cases. But most food is digested through your small intestine), your body will not use it whatsoever. The fact that I'm acknowledging the fact that many simple sugar-rich foods are digested much quicker than foods with significant amounts of fiber and protein doesn't prove that "I know nothing about the subject", it proves that I know enough about the topic to know that certain foods begin the digestion process before being purged- but they are never digested enough to be a significant source of calories in this case, either.

PS: I googled "starvation mode myth" and I couldn't find any research done to disprove the theory, and I found no scientists or nutritionists disproving the theory, only biased editors on dieting websites. Many of them share conflicting evidence... some claim that starvation mode is really for people who are already underweight, whereas others claim that it's not real whatsoever. Reading about something on the internet, whether it's a myth or the debunking of a myth, it ultimately... not a reliable way to get information unless it's published by a medical journal (which I provided early-on) or any other research paper, which is why most of what I'm talking about is anectodal. I agree that there's not enough evidence to go off of either way, but personally, I'm going to side with the people who have degrees in this sort of thing, not people on the internet who claim to know everything there is to know about weight loss.


----------



## hemming1996 (Oct 10, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> I am very fat but my BMI is 23.



Then you're not fat?? Overweight is 25+


----------

